
Hack any linux system by hitting Backspace key 28 times - gowthamgts12
http://lifehacker.com/you-can-break-into-a-linux-system-by-pressing-backspace-1748370796
======
brudgers
CVE-2015-8370: [http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-
by...](http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html)

~~~
JdeBP
... which is on Hacker News at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10747267)
.

